
Hello World This Is the New Lifehacker - Uncle_Sam
http://lifehacker.com/#!5753509/hello-world-this-is-the-new-lifehacker
======
Zolomon
I want to scratch something to death. Someone QUICK, port Stylebot to FireFox
so I can remove that awful static sidebar! (Otherwise it looks fine!)

